# Ulster Bank Draft



## Ravima (27 Feb 2009)

Called to local branch today to get a bank draft.

Was told that they cannot make draft payable to another financial institution. Any one else had this problem??

All I wanted was a draft payable to another bank.


----------



## roro123 (27 Feb 2009)

Probably a badly thought out customer retention strategy. There should be no reason for that, unless you lodged a cheque to get the draft, and there wasn't cleared funds. I often get drafts payable to MBNA etc to pay off credit card bills and they are another financial institution.


----------



## path (3 Mar 2009)

Ravima said:


> Called to local branch today to get a bank draft.
> 
> Was told that they cannot make draft payable to another financial institution. Any one else had this problem??
> 
> All I wanted was a draft payable to another bank.


 
NO ub will not make a draft payable to a Financial Institution. Tried to buy one recently to pay cc. Went to Post Office instead


----------



## suimhneach (3 Mar 2009)

Need to add to this i was in an AIB branch yesterday in connemara, i needed to get a bank draft to pay my rent, i have been in this branch a few times and no problem.  Yesterday i asked for one, and she asked me if i was an AIB account holder.  I am not and told her so and she wouldn't make one out for me unless i was an account holder, i had the cash in my hand ready to hand it over.  Has anyone else had this attitude for them? if it was perfectly fine last month to take my money why is it not ok this month? i didnt cause there bloody losses.


----------



## roro123 (3 Mar 2009)

Well thats fair enough, 
I think you'll find its against money laundering legislation to accept cash for a bank draft, without the cash being lodged first to a bank account that identifies the person ordering the draft. If you ever see the film " The General " there is a scene where he walks into a branch with 50,000 cash and asks for a draft. Well the Criminal Justice Act 1994 was brought in after that and technically from then on you couldn't just buy a draft from a bank without the source coming from an identifiable bank account. If the staff member gve you a draft without being able to identify the source of funds, they could end up in big trouble. If you managed to get one before then they were bending the rules, but in this environment I'm sure bank staff are crossing the t's and dotting the i's to avoid losing their jobs.
You should try internet banking, there loads of things you can do online, especially if you live in a rural area.


----------

